# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Αquitania

## τοξοτης

Το R.M.S. AQUITANIA 1914-1950

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RMS_*Aquitania* 


www.maritimequest.com

www.thecunarders.co.uk

----------


## Ellinis

> Το R.M.S. AQUITANIA 1914-1950
> 
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RMS_*Aquitania* 
>  
> www.maritimequest.com
> 
> www.thecunarders.co.uk


To AQUITANIA ήταν το μόνο υπερωκεάνειο με τέσεερα φουγάρα που ταξίδεψε μετά τον πόλεμο. Τα υπόλοιπα ή είχαν ήδη χαθεί ή τους έκαναν περικοπές… στον πόλεμο

----------


## τοξοτης

> To AQUITANIA ήταν το μόνο υπερωκεάνειο με τέσεερα φουγάρα που ταξίδεψε μετά τον πόλεμο. Τα υπόλοιπα ή είχαν ήδη χαθεί ή τους έκαναν περικοπές… στον πόλεμο


Και ας μη σε ξέρω δε μπορώ να μη το πω :
Η τελευταία πινελιά του ζωγράφου , ο τελευταίος λόγος του ειδικού.

----------


## τοξοτης

Μια μικρή προσθήκη σχετική με το ΑQUITANIA

Λοιπόν αυτός ο < Googlis> είναι φοβερός.Ψαχνοντας για κάτι άλλο τι ανακάλυψα (μπορεί να το έχουν ανακαλύψει και άλλοι 7000 χρήστες , εγώ τώρα το είδα) τα παρακάτω 2 βιντεάκια στη δ/νση : 
http://www.zimbio.com/member/CRUISEL...A+one+greatest

......η συνέχεια επί <της οθόνης> του YOU TUBE

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Let's see some shots of a great film of *Elias Kazan, "Amerika-Amerika".*
I think, it's a film of *1954.*
The voyage of Stauros Topouzoglou to Amerika.
_The voyage to american dream ...._

A big part of the film is played on a ship.
I don't know the name of the ship.
It must be* a liner of German Line.
*
Please, help identifing the ship.

*Registration: Elias Kazan*
*Music: Manos Hadjidakis*

We see *Stathis Yiallelis*, as Sturos Topouzoglou trying to arrive from* Anatolia (Turkey) to Amerika.
*
Trere are many shots of the interior of the ship, decks, etc.

*Amerika-Amerika*

Special dedicated to Nicholas Peppas, Ellinis, britanis, starce, Henry Casciaro, Haddok, Νίκος Μαρούλης, Nάξος, Appia 1978, nikosnasia, Rocinante, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, Mastrokostas, Esperos and A. Molos. 

vlcsnap-26102.jpg

vlcsnap-11589.jpg

vlcsnap-7010.jpg

vlcsnap-6922.jpg

vlcsnap-7671.jpg

----------


## britanis

many thank roi
but germany have at 1954 no 4 funnel ship
all of big liners are sinking/bournout or go to USA&SOVJET and england
i think it is the mauritania from cunard
have germany a 4 funnel liner ever? the biggest was the vaterland and imperator and i think she have 3 funnels

----------


## britanis

oh we have 4 funnels liners at the 1900-1920 ;-)) it was for my time;-) thanks google!
but in the movie it is the aquitania

----------


## Ellinis

Andy, you are right. It is the AQUITANIA, the only liner with four funnels  to sail after world war 2.




> have germany a 4 funnel liner ever? the biggest was the vaterland and imperator and i think she have 3 funnels


Germany had -at least- four 4 funnel liners. KAISER WILHELM DER GROSSE, DEUTSCHLAND, KROPRINZ WILHELM and KROPRINZESSIN CECILIE. All were seized by the Allies after ww1.

----------


## britanis

yes it is true but diffently for my time ;-)))))))))))))))))))))))
i love the liner 1930-end of 60s

----------


## Roi Baudoin

*Britanis* and *Ellinis,* you are really excellent.

Let's see some more shots of *Elias Kazan's film.
*
*Elias Kazan* was a great artist in a very difficult politically period of the world.

It is said that played a very bad "game" to many friends of him, as he accused them as "communists" in a Commitee of *McCarthy.*

One of them is said to be *Jules Dassin....
*
The word is very little.
There is a strange relation between *Stauros Topouzoglou, Elias Kazan, Jules Dassin and Melina Mercouri....*

Some more shots of the great film *"Amerika Amerika"
*
vlcsnap-5012.jpgvlcsnap-5290.jpgvlcsnap-6168.jpg

vlcsnap-19302.jpg

----------


## britanis

but the first picture is another ship!
she have another bridge

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Registration: Elias Kazan*
> 
> Special dedicated to Nicholas Peppas, Ellinis, britanis, starce, Henry Casciaro, Haddok, Νίκος Μαρούλης, Nάξος, Appia 1978, nikosnasia, Rocinante, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, Mastrokostas, Esperos and A. Molos.


Thanks Antoni for the picture and the dedication, but Elias Kazan may have been a great director but he was a rather bad man. He sided with the McCarthy (not Mc Arthur) Committee and naively named many liberal and leftists Holywood artists (accusing them as communists), artists who lost their jobs and whose reputation was blackened for ever... 

He was responsible for great personal tragedies and many of us will never forget this... But I guess it is too difficult to say *"the big No"* as Cavafy would say in one of his poems....

More recently, in 2003 or so and a little before he died, we was given a Special Academy Award by a revisionist Academy. Many old actors refused to attend....

Any way, I believe America-America never had an impact in modern cinema. It was a mediocre piece of work.

The ocean liner photos are welcome. Thank you

N

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο το *Aquitania* εχουμε ολοκληρο φιλμ της British Path&#233; απο το 1920 http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=79442

Aq.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ίσως δεν είναι και πολύ γνωστό οτι το AQUITANIA πέρασε αρκετές φορές από τις θάλασσες μας. 
Το 1915-16 το υπερωκεάνιο μετετράπη σε πλωτό νοσοκομείο και υπό αυτό το ρόλο έκανε αρκετά ταξίδια στη Λήμνο από όπου και επιβίβαζε τραυματίες για να τους μεταφέρει στην Αγγλία.

Τρεις ενδιαφέρουσες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου στο Μούδρο, στην τρίτη παρέα με το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ (το αδελφάκι του ΤΙΤΑΝΙΚΟΥ) που είχε χρέη οπλιταγωγού.

aq1.jpg aq2.jpg aq3.jpg
πηγή

----------


## τοξοτης

Πάσα επί πλέον γνώση πάντα ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## Ellinis

Το τέλος ενός ιστορικού υπερωκάνειου στο Faslane της Σκωτίας... τα τέσσερα φουγάρα γκρεμισμένα και το σκαρί περιμένει τη φλόγα των οξυγονοκολλητών.
Όταν έφτασε το Φλεβάρη του 1950 στο διαλυτήριο είχε περάσει 35 χρόνια στις θάλασσες, δυο παγκόσμιους πολέμους και είχε διανύσει 3 εκατομύρια μίλια.

Aquitania scrapped.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το τέλος ενός ιστορικού υπερωκάνειου στο Faslane της Σκωτίας... τα τέσσερα φουγάρα γκρεμισμένα και το σκαρί περιμένει τη φλόγα των οξυγονοκολλητών.
> .....


Κ α τ α π λ η κ τ ι κ η!!!

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το τέλος ενός ιστορικού υπερωκάνειου στο Faslane της Σκωτίας... 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ...................
> πηγή


Ιστορικό ντοκουμέντο. ΜΠΡΑΒΟ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

To *Aquitania* στον Μουδρο κατα τον πρωτο παγκοσμιο πολεμο.
Α.jpg

Φωτογραφια απο τηε Εθνικη Βιβλιοθηκη της Αυστραλιας.
http://www.awm.gov.au/collection/H03168/

----------


## Ellinis

Eίχαμε δει παραπάνω οτι το AQUITANIA είχε ταξιδέψει στο Αιγαίο ως νοσοκομειακό κατά τον Α' Παγκόσμιο. Τώρα βλέπουμε οτι το υπερωκεάνειο της Cunard είχε επισκεφτεί το Φάληρο και σε κρουαζιέρες. Στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '30 και λόγω της οικονομικής κρίσης η εταιρία του αναζητούσε έσοδα από κρουαζιέρες, αρκετές από τις οποίες έγιναν στη Μεσόγειο. Το αρθράκι είναι από την εφημερίδα Σφαίρα της 22ας Φεβρουαρίου 1934.

aquitania.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Και άλλη μια επίσκεψη του AQUITANIA στο Φάληρο το 1932. Ίσως το βύθισμα του - 11 μέτρα  :Cool:  - να μην του επέτρεπε να κινηθεί εντός του λιμανιού. Αλλά και να έδενε στο λιμάνι και πάλι με λάντζες θα έβγαινε ο κόσμος, οπότε μικρό το κακό...

aquitania 32.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Παλιά το Φάληρο ήταν το καθορισμένο αγκυροβόλιο γιά τα μεγάλα υπερωκεάνεια τα οποία "μετέφερον περιηγητάς" αφού ο όρος κρουαζιερόπλοιο είναι αρκετά μεταγενέστερος.
Το τελευταίο που φουντάριζε πάντα εκεί ήταν το CANBERRA κ πότε-πότε κανένα άλλο μεγάλο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Και άλλη μια επίσκεψη του AQUITANIA στο Φάληρο το 1932. Ίσως το βύθισμα του - 11 μέτρα  - να μην του επέτρεπε να κινηθεί εντός του λιμανιού. Αλλά και να έδενε στο λιμάνι και πάλι με λάντζες θα έβγαινε ο κόσμος, οπότε μικρό το κακό...
> 
> aquitania 32.jpg


Όπως βλέπουμε στην πρώτη σελίδα του συνημμένου *εδώ* προπολεμικά τα νερά στους ντόκους του Πειραιά ήταν μέχρι 10 μέτρα. Και όπως βλέπουμε στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα από τον πιλότο του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου του 1968 μέχρι και τη δεκαετία του 1960 τα νερά στον Πειραιά ήταν έντεκα μέτρα δηλαδή όσο το βύθισμα του Aquitania, οπότε ούτε και το 1960 μπορούσε να δέσει στο κεντρικό λιμάνι.
DSC09972.jpg

Όπως βλέπουμε στην προτελευταία δεξιά στήλη του Lloyd's Register of Shipping του 1930 το Aquitania (η προτελευταία εγγραφή στη σελίδα) είχε βύθισμα 11,02 μέτρα (36 πόδια και 2 ίντσες). Επίσης βλ΄πεοπυμε ότι είχε ολική χωρητικότητα 45.647 κόρους, καθαρή χωρητικότητα 20.800 κόρους, μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων 264,8 μέτρα, πλάτος 29,6 μέτρα. Τι κινούσαν τέσσερις τουρμπίνες που έδιναν κίνηση σε τέσσερις προπέλες.

Όπως βλέπουμε στον Lloyd's Register of Shipping του 1930 ναυπηγήθηκε στο ναυπηγείο J. Brown & Co στις όχθες του ποταμού Clyde. Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφάι από τη συλλογή του Βρετανικού Ναυτικού Μουσείου το βλέπουμε στις εκβολές του ποταμού Clyde στη Σκωτία το 1913 ίσως στα δοκιμαστικά του.
Forecastle of the &#x27;Aquitania&#x27; by Royal Museums Greenwich, on Flickr

Και αφού ειδαμε προς πλώρα ας δούμε και τι έβλεπαν από τν κόντρα γέφυρα αν κοιτούσαν πρύμα.
large.jpgΠηγή

Και τον καπετάνιο William Thomas Turner (που ήταν καπετάνιος στο Lusitania όταν *βούλιαξε*) στην κόντρα γέφυρα. οκαπετάνιος φοράει τη στολή του έφεδρου αντιπλοιάρχου του βρετανικού Βασιλικού Ναυτικού και αφού ήταν έφεδρος αξιωματικός το βαπόρι θα έιχε την Μπλε Παντιέρα (Blue Ensign) και όχι την Κόκκινη Παντιέρα που εχουν τα βρετανικά εμπορικά πλοία, συνηήθεια που συνεχίζεται μέχρι σήμερα. Η κατασκευή που φάινεται στα δεξιά δεν είναι επαναλήπτης γυροσκοπίκής πυξίδας αλλά πιθανότατα μαγνητική πυξίδα διοπτεύσεων αφού γυροσκοπική πυξίδα έβαλαν στο Aquitania το 1919.
large.jpgΠηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια φωτογραφία της Ρόδου (με λεζάντα 1937) βλέπουμε και το AQUITANIA αρόδο, προφανώς σε μια Μεσογειακή κρουαζιέρα. 

rhodes 37.jpg

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Και τον καπετάνιο William Thomas Turner (που ήταν καπετάνιος στο Lusitania όταν *βούλιαξε*) στην κόντρα γέφυρα. οκαπετάνιος φοράει τη στολή του έφεδρου αντιπλοιάρχου του βρετανικού Βασιλικού Ναυτικού και αφού ήταν έφεδρος αξιωματικός το βαπόρι θα έιχε την Μπλε Παντιέρα (Blue Ensign) και όχι την Κόκκινη Παντιέρα που εχουν τα βρετανικά εμπορικά πλοία, συνηήθεια που συνεχίζεται μέχρι σήμερα. Πηγή


Υπάρχει αντίστοιχη παράδοση στο ΠΝ;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν μπορεί να έχει αντιστοιχη παράδοση η ελληνική επμπορική ναυτιλία αφού δεν χρησιμοποιούμε δύο σημαίες.

Οι Εγγλέζοι έχουν την μπλε παντιέρα (blue ensign) αν καπετάνιος είναι εφεδρος αξιωμτικός, όπως στην παρκάτω φωτογραφία από το Queen Mary 2 που προφανώς έχει καπετάνιο έφεδρο αξιωματικό του βρεταννικού Βασιλικού Ναυτικού.
x_blue_ensign.jpg

Ενώ τα υπόλοιπα εμπορικά πλοία έχουν την κόκκινη παντιέρα (red ensign).
Cunard3Queens-SD-0169.jpg

----------

